# Abu Garcia Vengeance/Dunham's Sports



## WV1951 (Nov 7, 2019)

I was at my local Dunham's Sports(regional chain) last evening looking at their Vengeance bait casting rods and they were marked $39.99. For those who have a Dunham's store and receive 20% off coupons in their email, that brings it down to 32 bucks. I have a medium heavy(which IIRC, paid 49.99 minus 20% last year) and was looking for a medium, which they didn't have. Certainly not a premium rod, but for $32, it is a lot of bang for the buck.


----------



## LDUBS (Nov 12, 2019)

Good to hear about these kind of "sleepers" that deliver good performance for not a lot of money. I don't really use bait casting rods, but one of my favorite down rigger rods for trout is an Eagle Claw that cost about $29. If I could only keep one rod, I would keep this one over the more expense Lamiglas rod I also use.


----------



## WV1951 (Nov 12, 2019)

Also available in spin cast as well.


----------

